# Trial with Haruo Masuda



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This weekend I had the honor to trial with Haruo Masuda doing the judging.

I presented Akela on IPO-A1 (yes, again, but I still don't feel confident enough with tracking, even less with a weather so different from where we live) and we got 92 and 88. In obedience "I" lost a lot of points because I made a mistake in the horas that confused the dog, still got a sufficient but if not for my handling, he could have gotten 97 points. 

In protection we had trained almost nothing. I know everybody always say the same, but in our case is completely true. Nothing, absolutely no helper work since February. Akela's bite work was pretty nice but we had problems in the obedience, sometimes because of excess of it, like coming to me before command and downing before the running away for excess of training the days before or for lack of control on the transport of the helper but all the bites were hard and full and the outs clean.

Diabla did the UPr, that is the obedience of the IPO-1. Her performance was very correct in opinion of friends, but I feel she can have better focus. Lost points on crooked sits and soft mouths. The last one has been always a problem that I don't know if its fixable, but to be honest I had retired her from IPO an I presented her only to support my SAR reams who was participating as a team and she made me bite my tongue with 94 points.

For the first time I can say that I earned every half point we got. Not every day one has the opportunity to trial with a world level judge.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you Catu! With the limited training/trialing you are around, it must mean so much more! 

Akela & Diabla must have done you proud, well done!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It was our mini WUSV on our backyard  and because of the importance of the judge every person with a mutt entered the trial, LOL. I had never seen so many participants and it was beyond interesting, a real party. I had been offered boarding by a friend, then she offered at the rest of my team, then at another team and at the end there were 12 of us sleeping on a medium sized house with mats all over the floor and dog crates aligned against the wall. And barbecues every night 

But... too good I didn't post last week because I was beyond frustrated. It seemed like everything that could go wrong on the past month to prevent me to prepare the dogs, did. My car broke (again) and may have definitely died, articular problems on a hand, a client stole one of my crates, budget problems... One week ago I was so frustrated that I was ready to leave Schutzhund for good and I admit I cried more than once. I finally could confirm I was going on Wednesday, Akela practiced protection on Thursday and we left to Santiago that same nigh. All with a logistic so complicated that added 400 extra km on the poor dogs and having to travel both on the same crate for other 1000, but when they say it's better to have friends than money, its true.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats! Haruo is a tough, but fair judge. Very nice person.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!! Big accomplishment under adversarial odds! It is the doing that counts, and passing with decent scores with such problems means all the more....be proud of yourself and your dogs!

Lee


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice work Catu, congrats.


----------

